# Magic - 3.10.13



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2013)

*Date(s) Skied: *3.10.13

*Resort or Ski Area: *Magic Mountain

*Conditions: *blue skies, warm sun, spring snow

*Trip Report: *arrived around 10, had to park in lot B.  snow was firm until about 11:30 when the sun warmed it up.

Stuck to groomers until the snow softened.  Goniff was best of the day for me.  Jake liked speed runs down a groomed Talisman.

Magician was open but not in great shape. Red Line was roped off for some reason.  

Had met some friends from home who have season pass and they showed some new to me woods.  snow was F'ing deep and heavey, i failed miserably.

overall great day.  legs were noodles by 3:30.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2013)

goniff







black line






black line from the lift






green line


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2013)

my replay


http://www.alpinereplay.com/stats?id=93343&vId=379085


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2013)

Awesome day for sure (I was one of the slew of parents there today with a small kid in a GS suit in tow  ) 

Although I will say that at 8:10AM when I loaded the Red for my 1st run with the rest of the racer kids + parents that loss of an hour of sun warming was greatly missed!! 21 degree when I parked my car at 7:50 and some FIRM snow for the first few hours!! Great for racing on for sure, but not so great for much else!!


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice, I was at Magic today as well....best day of the season! Started out fast and firm when we got on Red at 9:45 at 25 degrees. By 11:30 it was in the upper 30's and starting to be amazing.
Stopped for lunch and a beer and the afternoon was full on SPRING!----skied until just after 3. Hit everything you did except for Black Magic. Magician was in rough shape...I had never skied that trail so just wanted to try it since it doesn't open very often....coverage was fine but it was the icy water flows both sides all the way down that made it tough.
Green line was pretty good....Slide of Hans was great and Glade of the day was Twilight Zone, great coverage in there for almost Mid March.   The snowmaking runs are in great shape...Talisman was spectacular early afternoon once the sun got on it. I wonder how long they could go (early April?) if the operating budget allows for it.
Really enjoy Magic...long day trip East to West across NH/So VT but well worth it.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 10, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Awesome day for sure (I was one of the slew of parents there today with a small kid in a GS suit in tow  )
> 
> Although I will say that at 8:10AM when I loaded the Red for my 1st run with the rest of the racer kids + parents that loss of an hour of sun warming was greatly missed!! 21 degree when I parked my car at 7:50 and some FIRM snow for the first few hours!! Great for racing on for sure, but not so great for much else!!



How did they do?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> How did they do?



Not a good car ride home today :-( There was a funky under gate just below a knoll that ended up getting 6 racers DQ'd today (my daughter was one of those 6)

BTW- my 7yr old son, who I was skiing with when we weren't watching my daughters race, was amazed at what were likely some of your tracks under the Black!!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Awesome day for sure (I was one of the slew of parents there today with a small kid in a GS suit in tow  )
> 
> Although I will say that at 8:10AM when I loaded the Red for my 1st run with the rest of the racer kids + parents that loss of an hour of sun warming was greatly missed!! 21 degree when I parked my car at 7:50 and some FIRM snow for the first few hours!! Great for racing on for sure, but not so great for much else!!



i saw on the calendar that it was a race day. i wasn't surprised at the parking lot but was VERY happy that there were no lift lines and even got 1 of many free tables at lunch.   Sorry to read your daughter's day didn't go well.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 10, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> *Date(s) Skied: *3.10.13
> 
> *Resort or Ski Area: *Magic Mountain
> 
> ...



The woods were great all weekend. I was very surprised that I didn't see many people in them. Sounds like a great day


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> i saw on the calendar that it was a race day. i wasn't surprised at the parking lot but was VERY happy that there were no lift lines and even got 1 of many free tables at lunch.   Sorry to read your daughter's day didn't go well.



You should of seen the line for Red before the Black started spinning about 10ish!! My son and I waited about 10 min and there wasn't an empty chair on the Red as far as you could see!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 10, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Not a good car ride home today :-( There was a funky under gate just below a knoll that ended up getting 6 racers DQ'd today (my daughter was one of those 6)
> 
> BTW- my 7yr old son, who I was skiing with when we weren't watching my daughters race, was amazed at what were likely some of your tracks under the Black!!



Wow 6 is a lot. Hopefully she will get a chance to redeem herself!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Wow 6 is a lot. Hopefully she will get a chance to redeem herself!



2 weeks at Bromley for her next race!


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 10, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Not a good car ride home today :-( There was a funky under gate just below a knoll that ended up getting 6 racers DQ'd today (my daughter was one of those 6)
> 
> BTW- my 7yr old son, who I was skiing with when we weren't watching my daughters race, was amazed at what were likely some of your tracks under the Black!!



As I suspected I was called on for gate duty this morning but was not at that critical section though I felt bad for the kids who DQed. Sorry to hear your daughter was among them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> ..long day trip East to West across NH/So VT but well worth it.



That's the 1 reason why I haven't been to Magic since I've lived here and really have done a minimal amount of skiing in Southern VT all together.  There are zero decent East-West routes in the lower part of the State.  It would be great if 101 remained a highway cutting clear across the State to Keene, but that ain't ever happening.

Which route did you take?  89-103 through Claremont and down to Springfield and across 11 or did you take 9 to Keene and then head up through Chester, VT?


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 10, 2013)

Looks like it could be doable in 2:45 from the NH seacoast, that isn't too bad. Might be able to do it in 2.5 hours if you are doing a bit over the limit all the way. Not a great day trip and a lot of east-west miles but not horrible either, just about the same time as it takes to get to Sunday River, no? I guess I'm just used to that sort of thing by now so it doesn't really phase me the way it might other drivers.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Looks like it could be doable in 2:45 from the NH seacoast, that isn't too bad. Might be able to do it in 2.5 hours if you are doing a bit over the limit all the way. Not a great day trip and a lot of east-west miles but not horrible either, just about the same time as it takes to get to Sunday River, no? I guess I'm just used to that sort of thing by now so it doesn't really phase me the way it might other drivers.



2:45 sounds about right from where I live.

2-3 hour day trips never bothered me in the past.  These days, my aversion to long day trips is because I travel 100 miles and spend 2:15 a day in the car Monday - through Friday.  I also don't get home from work until close to midnight on Fridays and Saturdays with the weekends constituting 90% of my ski days. Given my situation, it takes major motivation for me to want to spend 5-6 hours in the car on a Sunday on 5 hours sleep, ski a full day and have a 5AM wake up call on Monday.  That's the only reason why I get a pass to Gunstock - it's okay skiing within an hours drive.  Once I finish up school and that reality changes, I'll probably get a Granite Pass and also be more inclined to day trip to places a bit further away like Magic or Burke.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 11, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Which route did you take?  89-103 through Claremont and down to Springfield and across 11 or did you take 9 to Keene and then head up through Chester, VT?



On the way out I went 101-93-89-202-9...then decided to pick up Route 123 over to VT through Stoddard, Alstead and into Bellows Falls VT. Then pick up 103 to 11 and on to Magic.
Not the best route though I think it is the shortest miles wise at 117 door to door. 123 is a bumpy rd that winds its way around up and down....nice countryside but not the most relaxing drive.
Still all told we were there in exactly 2:15 driveway to Access Rd. 

Way back we went out to 91, hopped on that for a few miles then grabbed 9 tot 202 back out to 89. Much nicer driver...more consistent and places to pass on 9. If I were to do it again from my house this is the way I'd go. Took us 2:20 coming home but there was 10 mins of traffic at the 89/93 merge. I think 2:10 is do able from my driveway...I drive a bit faster than most but if you are careful you can make up some time on 9 for sure.

Its one of those drives that seems longer than it is in some ways. I could drive to Burke in 2:15 probably and it may not seem as long since its nearly all highway and you can set the cruise and just go. The East-West to Magic is fewer miles but you go from doing 60 down to 30, back up to 45, down to 25, back to 70....all while watching for cops and your next turn. Gotta be a little more alert which can be tiring.
I had a buddy join me which was key---I'm almost sure I wouldn't have gone yesterday on that drive and solo ski alone.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 11, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> As I suspected I was called on for gate duty this morning but was not at that critical section though I felt bad for the kids who DQed. Sorry to hear your daughter was among them.



It actually ended up turning into one of those ski racing life lessons teaching moments for her. That if you compete in enough races, you're going to end up with a DNF/DQ sooner or later(I speak from countless numbers of personal experiences as I was growing up a racer  )


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2013)

drjeff said:


> It actually ended up turning into one of those ski racing life lessons teaching moments for her. That if you compete in enough races, you're going to end up with a DNF/DQ sooner or later(I speak from countless numbers of personal experiences as I was growing up a racer  )



Skiing can provide the opportunity for many a life lesson. I was never a racer but I imagine DNF/DQs can be a tough pill to swallow especially if you were doing well before it happened. Hopefully she learns from it and puts it behind her.


----------



## Sum1 (Mar 11, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> *Date(s) Skied: *3.10.13
> 
> *Resort or Ski Area: *Magic Mountain
> 
> ...



Yes, indeed!
I was there too - first time at Magic.
What a New England Gem!
Two completely different mountains from morning to afternoon.
Fast and icy in the morning and almost corn snow by mid-afternoon.
The left-side bumps on Sorcerer were too rutty for me; had fun trying to grind out narrow chute turns in the right-side upper section.
Broomstick softened up nicely close to noon and was fast fun.
Trick, Wizard, Show Off, it was all in great shape throughout the day.
So glad I found this place; felt like an easy-going block party.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 11, 2013)

I was surprised to see a cat track up Sorcerer....not sure why they did a 1 strip pass and then left the rest untouched. I've never seen that trail groomed....it does have a fair amount of shade so perhaps they thought grooming would get more skiers down it as the natural snow needs sun to be fun this time of year.
Regardless, both the ungroomed and groomed were pretty terrible when I went down it just before noon. I also saw Broomstick groomed for the 1st time so maybe they just did that to give folks an easier way to get to Black Line?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> I was surprised to see a cat track up Sorcerer....not sure why they did a 1 strip pass and then left the rest untouched. I've never seen that trail groomed....it does have a fair amount of shade so perhaps they thought grooming would get more skiers down it as the natural snow needs sun to be fun this time of year.
> Regardless, both the ungroomed and groomed were pretty terrible when I went down it just before noon. I also saw Broomstick groomed for the 1st time so maybe they just did that to give folks an easier way to get to Black Line?



we tried sorcerer before softening too, i found the ungroomed side softer.  my son slipped on the groomed side and slide down 20 yard, couldn't stop.

i'm guessing most of the grooming was done right after closing the night before then it all froze overnight.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 11, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> we tried sorcerer before softening too, i found the ungroomed side softer. my son slipped on the groomed side and slide down 20 yard, couldn't stop.
> 
> i'm guessing most of the grooming was done right after closing the night before then it all froze overnight.



My 7yr old son and I made the DUMB mistake of hitting the groomed side of sorcerer for our 1st run about 8:30ish  It was just a wee bit firm shall we say 

I'm guessing that whoever was operating the cat on Saturday night had a few "how the heck should I tackle this one" moments with some of the trails that they laid a strip of cord on, which I'm guessing hadn't seen a cat in years!! :lol:


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 11, 2013)

The other odd grooming related thing I noticed yesterday was that they blocked the entrance to White Out from the top of Red. I likely would not have gone down it (never have actually) but it was weird to see a huge wall of snow 15'+ high blocking the entrance to the trail. I guess it was a convenient spot to put it all but it does take a trail off line for all intents and purposes ....not sure I've ever seen that done anywhere.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> The other odd grooming related thing I noticed yesterday was that they blocked the entrance to White Out from the top of Red. I likely would not have gone down it (never have actually) but it was weird to see a huge wall of snow 15'+ high blocking the entrance to the trail. I guess it was a convenient spot to put it all but it does take a trail off line for all intents and purposes ....not sure I've ever seen that done anywhere.



You sure that wasn't the snowmobile trail heading out to Timberline?


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 11, 2013)

Nearly certain it was not----maybe gmcunni or someone will also remember seeing this


----------



## Islander (Mar 12, 2013)

It was indeed the snowmobile trail that leads over to Timberside, I am assuming that the snowmobilers were poaching ski trails on Magic.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Nearly certain it was not----maybe gmcunni or someone will also remember seeing this





Islander said:


> It was indeed the snowmobile trail that leads over to Timberside, I am assuming that the snowmobilers were poaching ski trails on Magic.



the friends i skied with have a house up there on the Timber Ridge side of the mountain. They skied home on Sunday, going over the top of that mound.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice, just read some history of Timber Ridge...didn't realize those trails were still visible/skiable/not overgrown after these years


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Nice, just read some history of Timber Ridge...didn't realize those trails were still visible/skiable/not overgrown after these years


not sure how well cared for all the trails are but if you are a regular at magic you probably are comfortable on "marginal" trails.  i've also heard the current owner does do some maintenance and the trails are used frequently for snowmobiling and some private snow boarding events.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 12, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Nearly certain it was not----maybe gmcunni or someone will also remember seeing this



I noticed that pile too off the left left as you unloaded from the Red


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2013)

trail map from 1987 shows how the two areas were once connected but now the pile is used to keep people off who don't know where it goes.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2013)

google maps allows you to see how well defined the trails still are today (or whenever the image was taken)
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Inn+a...s+Road,+Londonderry,+VT&radius=15000&t=h&z=14


----------



## marcski (Mar 12, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> not sure how well cared for all the trails are but if you are a regular at magic you probably are comfortable on "marginal" trails.  i've also heard the current owner does do some maintenance and the trails are used frequently for snowmobiling and some private snow boarding events.



I love skiing....its all opinion.  I find crowded, overly groomed, skied off trails a lot more marginal than having a few rocks and sticks poking through!!


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 12, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> not sure how well cared for all the trails are but if you are a regular at magic you probably are comfortable on "marginal" trails.  i've also heard the current owner does do some maintenance and the trails are used frequently for snowmobiling and some private snow boarding events.



The owner has a groomer and uses it on some of the trails there. Actually he has come over the too and done some grooming on Magic a couple of seasons back. He's a good dude and is in the Black Line Tavern often enough for Saturday Apres.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> The owner has a groomer and uses it on some of the trails there. Actually he has come over the too and done some grooming on Magic a couple of seasons back. He's a good dude and is in the Black Line Tavern often enough for Saturday Apres.



as i got on the black chair i saw condos just over the liftie's shoulder, a couple of people had setup a BBQ and were cooking up lunch, that where your place at?  nice setup!!


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 12, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> as i got on the black chair i saw condos just over the liftie's shoulder, a couple of people had setup a BBQ and were cooking up lunch, that where your place at?  nice setup!!


Thanks! You should have come over for a beer. Since im out of commission I was the designated BBQ guy and beer drinker in the tee shirt.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> Thanks! You should have come over for a beer. Since im out of commission I was the designated BBQ guy and beer drinker in the tee shirt.



You guys have enough dogs over there?


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 12, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> You guys have enough dogs over there?



Lol I dont have one but there are tons of them and they all get along for the most part.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 12, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> Lol I dont have one but there are tons of them and they all get along for the most part.



What are you doing on here? Aren't you supposed to be at the MRAC meeting today? :grin:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

marcski said:


> I love skiing....its all opinion.  I find crowded, overly groomed, skied off trails a lot more marginal than having a few rocks and sticks poking through!!



Up natural snow is awesome, some trees sticking out makes it more fun.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 12, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> What are you doing on here? Aren't you supposed to be at the MRAC meeting today? :grin:



Lol. There should have been enough reps from the rec side without me. I had car trouble and got stranded in Springfield area. Thankfully its covered and was able to get a rental to come home.


----------

